# Black walnuts wanted



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

My mom is looking for black walnut pieces for sale.

Anyone have any if so how much per lb. 

Thanks 
Cindy


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

We live in "very" upstate PA and have walnut trees. Several of the walnuts are falling green from our trees now but in the fall they will be black in color. I don't know if this helps you in any way. I could send you some green ones now or perhaps later in the season. Let me know if this is anything you could use.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Helena Black is the variety. the other I'm aware of is English.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Black walnut pieces? Like the shell? Or is she wanting to eat them? We get quite a few walnuts here. If she is wanting them to eat, does she want them still in the husk?


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

Will have hundreds of pounds in a couple months . Will not harvest/collect till early October. Does she want them shelled or whole? 

I do not know what market price will be this year but would want at least $3.00 per pound over market price to crack and pick. I will sell whole at .50 cents a pound over market price - you pay shipping. 

I won't be making much if anything and will likely loose money on it packing them up and taking them to be shipped. 

I take them to a neighbor who has a buying station . He gets the mechanical sheller set up and buys a couple semi truck loads a year from the people around here. They come out of the sheller and are packed into 100 lb bags I usually have 6 to 7 hundred pounds of nuts in the shell after the outer green/black stuff is removed.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

Thats way cheap Raymond, usual retail is $10-13/lb because it's so labor intensive to shell them.. did you buy a machine?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

primal1 you missed the "$*3.00 per pound over market price to crack" *its over on the whole ones two.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

Oops, yes that makes a difference lol


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Raymond James said:


> Will have hundreds of pounds in a couple months . Will not harvest/collect till early October. Does she want them shelled or whole?
> 
> I do not know what market price will be this year but would want at least $3.00 per pound over market price to crack and pick. I will sell whole at .50 cents a pound over market price - you pay shipping.
> 
> ...


I hope you post here again when they're ready, as I'd love to have some. My husband talks about his great-aunt's black walnut cookies, and unbeknownst to him, I got her recipe before she died.


----------

